# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Сервер от 50 до 60 тыс. руб.

## freakos

Здравствуйте эксперты.
Предлагают такую конфигурацию

1. Процессор Intel "Core 2 Duo E8400" (3.00ГГц, 6МБ, 1333МГц, EM64T) Socket775 (oem) - 4842,00
2. Кулер для процессора Socket478/754/775/939/940/1366/AM2/AM3 Scythe "Kabuto SCKBT-1000"
(ret) - 1575,00
3. Материнская плата Socket775 ASUS "P5E3 PRO" (iX48, 4xDDR3, SATA II-RAID, U133, 2xPCI-E,
SB, 1Гбит LAN, USB2.0, ATX) (ret) - 4007,00
4. Модуль оперативной памяти 2ГБ DDR3 SDRAM Kingston "ValueRAM" KVR1333D3N9/2G
(PC10600, 1333МГц, CL9) (ret) - 1600,00
5. Жесткий диск 500ГБ Western Digital "Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS" 7200об./мин., 16МБ (SATA II)
(oem) - 1648,00
6. Дисковод 3.5" Samsung, черный (oem) - 357,00
7. Видеокарта PCI-E 256МБ Gainward "GeForce 8400 GS" 9917 (GeForce 8400 GS, DDR2, D-Sub, DVI, HDMI) (ret) - 906,00
8. Привод DVD±RW 22x8x16xDVD/48x32x48xCD ASUS "DRW-22B2ST/BLK", черный (SATA) (ret) - 1034,00
9. Корпус Miditower Antec "Nine Hundred EU", ATX, черный (без БП) - 4556,00
10. Блок питания 600Вт FSP "SPI-600" ATX12V V2.2 (20/24+4/8+6pin, вентилятор d120мм) + кабель питания EURO (1.8м) (ret) - 2391,00
11. Операционная система Microsoft "Windows Svr Std 2008 w/SP2 32Bit/x64 Russian 1pk - 24279,00

Итого: 50 443 руб.

Я y., в железе. Но конфига очень смущает.
Что посоветуете за такую цену?
Спасибо

----------


## golubevsv

видюха серверу вообще не нужна. Либо максимум - интегрированная. Можно на ней сэкономить и добавить памяти. Чтобы было два одинаковых модуля. И пустить их в Dual-Channel. Блока питания обязательно два и в горячую замену. Иначе это не сервер будет, а просто персоналка. Винта два, RAID-контроллер железный и винты в зеркало. Кэша дискового контроллера - мало, бери винт с кэшэм минимум 32 МБ

----------

